# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  French Side hotel for 1 night?

## Dennis

Staying in St Martin 1 night in December prior to our week in SBH. Want to stay near Grand Case airport if possible.

Don't want to break the back for about 20 hours of SXM time.

Help!

----------


## andynap

Look at Le Petit Hotel in GC. www.lepetithotel.com. They will pick you up at Juliana and take you to the GC airport.

----------


## SherylB

We've stayed at the Grand Case Beach Ckub and it's perfectly fine. Rooms were spacious, right on the beach, restaurant was good. Although I know many here have La Samana on speed dial, GCBC will be much easier on your wallet!

----------


## andynap

We always liked GCBC but I thought Le petit was cozier. It's on the beach too.

----------


## SherylB

> We always liked GCBC but I thought Le petit was cozier. It's on the beach too.



Le Petit does look nice! With only10 rooms it might book up quickly, but sounds like Dennis has 3 months lead time.

----------


## marybeth

We stayed at the Grand Case Beach club on our one-and-only actual trip to SXM. On our one planned layover we stayed at Le Petit. At that time the hotel did not offer transfers, so we cabbed it from/to the airports. And while it's nicer than GCBC, its a dark, desolate couple of blocks to the restaurants in Grand Case. You will NOT feel like you're in SBH IMHO. I don't remember feeling as concerned walking from GCBC but there were several years between these trips.

----------


## andynap

MB- we walked down the beach from Le Petit to the restaurants. In our many stays at GCBC there were always problems walking down that long road into Grand Case so much so I always drove. Gendarmes had to be posted on that road at times. But that was long ago. Who knows now.

----------


## marybeth

Actually, I think we walked down the beach and back on the roads. It was the walk back that was uncomfortable. I don't want to give a bad impression of Grand Case, on our trip we never felt unsafe there. But it was 15 years ago. The layover at Le Petit was also a while back, maybe 8-10 years. It had clearly changed. Le Petit was definitely an upgrade from GCBC. I actually really like the hotel. But as we all know, SXM is not what it used to be, including Grand Case, sadly.

Dennis, you may also want to consider the Orient Beach area, esp if you have 20 hours. Much nicer beach, more hotel options and plenty of dining. Since you need to cab to the airport anyway, it's not much different.

----------


## stbartshopper

We try to avoid SXM if at all possible, even if it is a ferry- as it allows another night in Paradise! Assume you are arriving too late though to make the transfer. La Samana- although pricey is wonderful.

----------


## andynap

Orient Beach is a good alternative but less dining than GC.   http://www.sxm-orientbeach.com/

----------


## amyb

for one night, Dennis can rough it.

----------


## andynap

> for one night, Dennis can rough it.



I wouldn't be sending Dennis anywhere I wouldn't stay so roughing it is not in my vocabulary.

----------


## amyb

Understood.

----------


## Dennis

Le Petit has a 7 night minimum requirement.

Grand Case does not so GCBC it is.

----------


## andynap

> Le Petit has a 7 night minimum requirement.
> 
> Grand Case does not so GCBC it is.



Good. If you haven't booked the 1 Bd oceanfront is nice

----------


## marybeth

Great! You'll be fine there.

----------


## KevinS

GCBC will also run you to/from nearby restaurants in a golf cart for a small charge, maybe $10 for 2.

----------


## andynap

Nice perk. Saves a car and a long walk. Here is a list of restaurants. Pressoir is fine French dining. the lolos have great ribs. Spiga is fine Italian.  http://www.grandcase.com/restaurants.html

----------


## Dennis

> Good. If you haven't booked the 1 Bd oceanfront is nice




Land at 3:45 PM Depart 9:30 AM next day. No need to see the ocean.

----------


## marybeth

On that one planned layover we went to Calmos Cafe. Casual, good food and right on the beach (you don't have to look at it if you don't want  :Wink-slap: ) We were not in the mood for anything too fancy. The lolo suggestion is also good, nothing like that in SBH.

Andy's high end recs are well known and we loved Pressoir those may years ago, if you wanna go that route.

----------

